# segregated units not getting enough credit



## elmilitaro (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey guys, i was wondering if you feel the same about this as i do, do battlalions such as the Japenese-american 442nd, the african-american 92nd, or the african-american 761st tank batallion get enough credit for their work during WW2 as other divisions do?

I hope not to start anything bad.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 18, 2006)

Why? Do you believe they should receive special mention just because they weren't white? That's racism, giving them a higher mention. All races fought the same, and were all doing their duty. 

I don't see any special mention for any white units, except the famous ones such as the 101st Airborne.


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 21, 2006)

Well, fortunately, some of those who served in colored units are finally starting to get the recognition they deserve. 

In fact, one person I wish they would upgrade a valor decoration for is: Dorey "Doris" Miller -- for his actions at Pearl Harbor as well as in Iron Bottom Sound off of Guadalcanal in 1943. Sadly, in one of the many battles there, he was killed in action. Doris Miller had already been awarded the Destinguished Service Cross for his bravery at P.H. During the action that he was killed in, he was killed while manning (I think Pom Pom Guns) similar to what he did at Pearle -- when he took over a machinegun after its crew had been either killed or wounded. Dorey had managed to shoot down one or more Japanese aircraft until another torpedo slammed into the side of the ship he was on knocking him to the deck.

In case it is not clear, Dorey Miller was black. This man's job on board the ships he served on, was as a kitchen hand. I think due to the prejudices of the time, he was not awarded the Medal of Honor. So, I think his award should be up-graded and do hope that someday that will happen.


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 21, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Why? Do you believe they should receive special mention just because they weren't white? That's racism, giving them a higher mention. All races fought the same, and were all doing their duty.
> 
> I don't see any special mention for any white units, except the famous ones such as the 101st Airborne.



Agree 100% If they did something better or more heroic than any other units thats a different story. But if its based just on color, nope, they faught the same as the rest of the units.


----------



## wmaxt (Mar 21, 2006)

Hunter368 said:


> plan_D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also agree that recognition should be reserved for those that earned it. However neither the recognition or publicity related was ever given even though it was deserved in many cases, some examples:

The "Red Ball Express", made up of African-Americans, almost exclusively, kept the supplies not only moving but at the front regardless of risk, weather, or other conditions.
Tuskegee Airmen, the only group never to lose a bomber to enemy fighters. No one knew they existed until the movie.
Negro Medal of honor winners - I caught this in passing so may be wrong - were not recognized until '95 because of their color.
Japanese American soldiers were given the very toughest assignments and as indivuduals and units were the most highly decorated units in WWII but few knew they even existed. Their families were in captivity as undesireable, by the US while they fought for their country.
Code talkers both Souix and Navajo

There are more that never got the recognition these are just off the top of my head!

wmaxt


----------



## elmilitaro (Mar 21, 2006)

Ball Turret Gunner said:


> Well, fortunately, some of those who served in colored units are finally starting to get the recognition they deserve.
> 
> In fact, one person I wish they would upgrade a valor decoration for is: Dorey "Doris" Miller -- for his actions at Pearl Harbor as well as in Iron Bottom Sound off of Guadalcanal in 1943. Sadly, in one of the many battles there, he was killed in action. Doris Miller had already been awarded the Destinguished Service Cross for his bravery at P.H. During the action that he was killed in, he was killed while manning (I think Pom Pom Guns) similar to what he did at Pearle -- when he took over a machinegun after its crew had been either killed or wounded. Dorey had managed to shoot down one or more Japanese aircraft until another torpedo slammed into the side of the ship he was on knocking him to the deck.
> 
> In case it is not clear, Dorey Miller was black. This man's job on board the ships he served on, was as a kitchen hand. I think due to the prejudices of the time, he was not awarded the Medal of Honor. So, I think his award should be up-graded and do hope that someday that will happen.







Thank you, that's all I'm trying to say, I'm not trying to be racist nor am I a racist person. I was brought up in a diverse neighberhood with Italians, African-Americans, Indians, Pakistanis, and hispanics and I got along with most of them.


----------



## R Leonard (Mar 21, 2006)

Personally, I think you ought to get the Doris Miller story straight before you start complaining about his awards or lack thereof.

For starts, his name really was Doris, his nickname was Dorrie, and he was never awarded the Distinguished Service Cross.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 22, 2006)

i dunno about the american medal system but with the british system there has to be whitnesses and, depending on the medal, various other criteria have to be fulfilled, even if you deserve the Victoria Cross, no proper whitnesses or any of the other stuff, you aint getting it, maybe that's what happened in that case.........


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 22, 2006)

Please delete this. My corrections are not allowed to be made.


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Elmilitara, R.Leonard.

El, I see nothing that you posted as racist in any way, shape or form. I completely agree with you that these men who did not recieve the decorations they deserved--should be awarded them to correct a wrong.

R. Leonard, thanks for the slight correction about Doris Miller. I mistakenly and unthinkingly mentioned that he recieved the Army award and should have said that he recieved the Navy Cross. The spelling of his name is: Doris "Dorie" Miller. 

Also, I never lay claim to be the all knowing, perfect person here. I do NOT have photographic memory and rely on my books to "Keep me clean." However, I must mention that I am very rusty at times with the info concerning the history of American involvement of WWII as I am mainly interested with happenings in the E.T.O, as well as the war between the Germans and the Soviets -- known as The Eastern Front.

Thanks and regards -- BTG.


----------



## R Leonard (Mar 22, 2006)

And here's the info on Doris Miller:

http://www.history.navy.mil/faqs/faq57-4.htm

Frankly, I've personally known men awarded the Navy Cross for less (a very, very small number) and a great many more men who were awarded the Navy Cross for doing quite a bit more, quite a bit, indeed. Is anyone going to push to upgrade their Navy Crosses to Medals of Honor? What about those who were awarded 2, 3, even 4 Navy Crosses? Should they be allowed to trade up 2 for 1 or 3 for 1? Awards are best left alone. Before anyone starts thinking someone's award should be upgraded, maybe a look at the citations of those actually awarded the Medal of Honor might be in order. Then one could ask one's self, "did the deed of so and so measure up to these?" Will there be a push to have the Medal of Honor awarded to anyone shooting down an enemy aircraft? That's a lot of Medals. I would guess that, just at Pearl Harbor, there was more than one fellow behind a machine gun somewhere who managed to perforate a Japanese airplane whose usual duties did not include manning a machine gun. Who will track that gent down and insure that he, too, gets a Medal of Honor? 

My country's history of race relations is nothing of which to be proud, but, in my opinion, to pluck a black sailor who was awarded his service's highest award (and when you read the requirements therefore, the award seems quite in order) and say he should be bumped to the Medal of Honor because he was black is merely the flip side of the racist coin. 

Rich


----------



## plan_D (Mar 22, 2006)

Exactly, Rich, I could not have said it better myself. There were plenty of white soldiers and civilians that did deeds of great heroism that were not recognised. As Rich said, and I completely agree with, picking out ethnics and make shows of them because they're not white is a flipside of racism.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 23, 2006)

If the action warrants the award, then race, color, religion or any other fact should not go into the determination. I am sure there are soldiers of all different makeups that were either unrecognized for their actions, or given a "downsized" award. But the plain truth is that in the heat of battle, the last thing on a soldier's mind is "gee, I could get a medal for this". I have met Navy Cross and Silver Star recipients that don't think that they did anything spectacular. Everyone that I have spoken to that has those medals typically say they were just doing their job.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 23, 2006)

My brother was awarded a Siver Star for a firefight he participated in inside the Ashore Valley, S. Vietnam 1968. Some of our friends and family members label him a hero, he says he was just a survivor....
he never used the fact that he was a "minority" duirng this action as well.....


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 23, 2006)

Rich, I too have personally known many veterans who have recieved high awards. Yes, I do know and are friends with a few men who were Medal of Honor Recipients. If you wish a list of names, I will gladly submit them. Also, I do know many other people who are somewhat and or are very wekk known. Ever hear of Captain Edward Beach? I knew this famed author as well as I know many of the Doolittle Raiders, member of VMF 214 The Black Sheep (even had a long distance conversation with Col. Boyington himself a few months before he passed away in 1988.

One of my best British friends was a WWII Victoria Cross Recipient. This Gentleman is: Captain Richard Wallace Annand. I have known literally hundreds of German veterans as well. Ever hear of RKT's Erich Topp, Reinhard Hardegan, Helmut Witte, Paul Brasack, Hans-Gunther Lange, Ernst Barkmann, Hans Hauser, Heinrich Springer, Otto Kumm, Martin Drewes, Otto Westphalen, Otto Carius, Martin Drewes, Remy Schrijnen, Sepp Lainer, just to name a few. Any of these names ring a bell? 

I am not trying to show off but, I just want to point out that your not the only one who has access to men like these. I do see your point but, you also have it mistaken as to the reason why I feel that Doris Miller should recieve a higher decoration for his actions at Pearl Harbor and in the waters near Guadalcanal. If you really do believe in what you said above are MY reasons for wanting him to get more recognition, then brother; you could not be in more error than you are in now.

I highly doubt that Doris Miller ever thought that "Gee, if I run out on deck, maybe I could recieve a medal for firing a machinegun."

Flyboy, I tip my hat in ultimate respect for your brother and what he did in Vietnam. 

Best regards-BTG.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank you BTG..


----------



## R Leonard (Mar 23, 2006)

> I highly doubt that Doris Miller ever thought that "Gee, if I run out on deck, maybe I could recieve a medal for firing a machinegun."



I don't think you could point to a post where I said anything like that or even implied same and somewhat resent the implication.

Nice to know that you knew Ned Beach. So did I, met him through George Street who in his pre-submarine days served with my father aboard USS Arkansas. He was a year ahead of my father at USNA, 1937 and 1938, respectively; Ned Beach was class of 1939. Hadn't been for Capt Street marrying the lovely Mary Martha, one of my mother's childhood friends, lo, those many years ago, my parents wouldn't have met. Street went off to New London and a long career and my father went off to Pensacola for a career that went through retirement in 1971. Street, of course, was awarded the MOH for action as skipper of Tirante. 

I'm still wondering, though, why the Navy Cross wasn't good enough, I have yet to hear a rationalization that measures the criteria to the events. Suggest you read the requirements for both awards carefully and not get carried away with the emotion.

Your protestations noted, but if you want to get in a name dropping and decorations contest, be my guest, I would rather not, though I suspect my list of who I know or knew, in the Navy end of the business, is probably a little bit longer than yours. I could always start with my father, an ace, with 2 Navy Cross, Legion of Merit w/combat V (and 3 additional LM awards), Distinguished Flying Cross, Bronze Star w/combat V, 6 Air Medals, Joint Service Commendation Medal, Presidential Unit Citation, 2 Navy Unit Commendation, and a couple of rows of all the little "I was there at the time" ribbons.

As for your German friends, no, none of them ring a bell at all and, no offense, I've no real interest. On the other hand, as any of the long time denizens of this illustrious forum can tell you, I don't have much to say at all about European events and personalities, my interests being in the Pacific. Call me narrow if you wish, but to each their own, I say.

Also, I'm wondering just what Miller did in the waters around Guadalcanal? After Pearl Harbor he went to USS Indianapolis. That ship served briefly in the South Pacific in the winter of 1942 and then returned to Mare Island for refit. By the time Guadalcanal came along in August 1942, Indianapolis was on the way to the Aleutians where it remained until January 1943. Miller was detached from Indianapolis in November 1942 and was sent to the pre-commissioning crew of USS Liscome Bay, the ship he was serving aboard when it was torpedoed sank at the tail end of the Tarawa Campaign on 24 November 1943. I find it odd to proclaim great, unspecified, deeds in places people were not serving. Suggest you look at the site I pointed out.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 23, 2006)

Unfortunatly for the USN, and it is a terrible stain our history, they were the most segregated branch of the service. At least the USA and AAF started to come to their senses and use the "minority" soldiers in combat roles.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes, sadly the "senior service" is frequently the last to embrace change. Not only in the US.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 24, 2006)

is it known as the senior service in the US too? i would've thought it would be? but to be honest over here it's the RAF that has the biggest problems adjusting...........


----------



## elmilitaro (Mar 24, 2006)

Really?


----------



## plan_D (Mar 24, 2006)

How do you figure that, lanc ? Are you talking about the Officer class system ? The RAF are probably most laid back when it comes to NCOs, but it's a bit different when it comes to a Comission ..


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 25, 2006)

i was mostly talking about numbers of eithnic minorities in each service, last i heard the RAF had the fewest......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 25, 2006)

That doesn't necessarily mean racism. Maybe said minorities just have little interest in the Air Force. Man, one thing that bugs the hell out of me are these damn bureaucrats who figure that racial/gender representation should take precedence over operations. What a crock!


----------



## Ball Turret Gunner (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Flyboy, your quite welcome. )

Hi R. Leonard, good, I am glad that we both knew Capt Beach. I did not know him as well as you apparently did but, the time I met him at an autograph signing in California some 23 years ago was one I will never forget. Sorry to say that I have no clue who George Street is. Was he someone who served with Capt Beach at some point?

About the Navy Cross. I am only stating as my own opinion that I do believe that Doris Miller's award should be up-graded. It is not based on anyhting else other than what I do know about him. Also, your info on him does not match what I have on him which says that he was killed when his ship was torpedoed in Ironbottom Sound -- which is off of Guadalcanal.

No offense taken. I was only naming a few who I have had much contact with over the years. In all of an approximate 7,320 Knights Cross Recipients, I have either personally corresponded and met with -- or simply just corresponded with. All the names listed in the last post did cover the four services making up the Wehrmacht. I cannot fault you at all for having your main interest dealing with the action in the P.T.O. I got my start there many years ago, but I shifted to the E.T.O, Italian, North African and Eastern Front theaters. )

Thank you for the extra info on where he served. I will make it a point to do more research on this as soon as time permits.

Best regards--BTG


----------



## plan_D (Mar 25, 2006)

Yes, lanc, just because the RAF has less ethnics doesn't mean it's racist or not adapting to change. I hate the policy in the Police that states, at the moment, that ethnic applicants will have priority over whites because we want an diverse Police force - even if the white applicant is a million times better, they'll take the ethnic . Thank god our military doesn't do that yet ... I don't think it does at least. Plus , a lot of our Muslim citizens wouldn't want to join the army to defend the country, they'd rather blow it up.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 25, 2006)

The RCMP has gone that way over the years too. They were once one of, if not _the_, premier police forces in the world. They've lowered standards for minorities and females over the years in order to fill certain recruiting quotas. Christ Almighty!


----------



## R Leonard (Mar 26, 2006)

> Also, your info on him does not match what I have on him which says that he was killed when his ship was torpedoed in Ironbottom Sound -- which is off of Guadalcanal



A minor point . . . * my * information is *US Navy* information. I'd think they would know where they lost one of their carriers, even if only to within a 10 mile radius. 02-54N, 172-30E (Liscome Bay sinking) is a fair piece from 09-12S, 159-46E (about the center of Iron Bottom Sound), roughly 1054 nautical miles. The site I pointed to in an earlier post was the official USN history site.

Also on George Street:
http://www.homeofheroes.com/moh/citations_living/ii_n_street.html

R


----------



## wmaxt (Mar 26, 2006)

R Leonard said:


> A minor point . . . * my * information is *US Navy* information. I'd think they would know where they lost one of their carriers, even if only to within a 10 mile radius. 02-54N, 172-30E (Liscome Bay sinking) is a fair piece from 09-12S, 159-46E (about the center of Iron Bottom Sound), roughly 1054 nautical miles. The site I pointed to in an earlier post was the official USN history site.
> 
> Also on George Street:
> http://www.homeofheroes.com/moh/citations_living/ii_n_street.html
> ...



Rich, 

Your information is appreciated. I have seen the same info BTG saw, in fact until you corrected us, thats all I have seen and that includes publications that included Doris in any way. 

wmaxt


----------



## Truk (Apr 3, 2006)

> About the Navy Cross. I am only stating as my own opinion that I do believe that Doris Miller's award should be up-graded. It is not based on anyhting else other than what I do know about him. Also, your info on him does not match what I have on him which says that he was killed when his ship was torpedoed in Ironbottom Sound -- which is off of Guadalcanal.



What about the most-decorated Marine in history, Lt. General Lewis "Chesty" Puller who won FIVE Navy Crosses. Many argue (including myself) that a couple of his Navy Cross awards merit the Medal of Honor. However, I believe that medals should remain as they were awarded at that time, even if it appears suspicious 20, 30, 40, 50 years later.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 3, 2006)

Ive thought that the MOH was to be earned by personal valor under enemy fire that was above and beyond the call of duty. Being a great general brings upon itself medals and honors. But thats a different case than from actually being shot at.


----------



## R Leonard (Apr 3, 2006)

Lewis B Puller:

First Navy Cross in Nicaragua in 1930 as 1st Lieutenant, citation:
“The Navy Cross is presented to Lewis B. Puller, First Lieutenant, U.S. Marine Corps, for distinguished service in the line of his professional while commanding a Nicaraguan National Guard patrol. First Lieutenant Lewis B. Puller, United States Marine Corps, successfully led his forces into five successful engagements against superior numbers of armed bandit forces; namely, at LaVirgen on 16 February 1930, at Los Cedros on 6 June 1930, at Moncotal on 22 July 1930, at Guapinol on 25 July 1930, and at Malacate on 19 August 1930, with the result that the bandits were in each engagement completely routed with losses of nine killed and many wounded. By his intelligent and forceful leadership without thought of his own personal safety, by great physical exertion and by suffering many hardships, Lieutenant Puller surmounted all obstacles and dealt five successive and severe blows against organized banditry in the Republic of Nicaragua.”

Second Navy Cross in Nicaragua in 1932 as 1st Lieutenant, Citation:
“The Navy Cross is presented to Lewis B. Puller, First Lieutenant, U.S. Marine Corps, for exceptionally meritorious service in a duty of great responsibility while in command of a Guardia Patrol from 20 September to 1 October 1932. Lieutenant Puller and his command of forty Guardia and Gunnery Sergeant William A. Lee, United States Marine Corps, serving as a First Lieutenant in the Guardia, penetrated the isolated mountainous bandit territory for a distance of from eighty to one hundred miles north of Jinotega, his nearest base. This patrol was ambushed on 26 September 1932, at a point northeast of Mount Kilambe by an insurgent force of one hundred fifty in a well-prepared position armed with not less than seven automatic weapons and various classes of small arms and well-supplied with ammunition. Early in the combat, Gunnery Sergeant Lee, the Second in Command was seriously wounded and reported as dead. The Guardia immediately behind Lieutenant Puller in the point was killed by the first burst of fire. Lieutenant Puller, with great courage, coolness and display of military judgment, so directed the fire and movement of his men that the enemy were driven first from the high ground on the right of his position, and then by a flanking movement forced from the high ground to the left and finally were scattered in confusion with a loss of ten killed and many wounded by the persistent and well-directed attack of the patrol. The numerous casualties suffered by the enemy and the Guardia losses of two killed and four wounded are indicative of the severity of the enemy resistance. This signal victory in jungle country, with no lines of communication and a hundred miles from any supporting force, was largely due to the indomitable courage and persistence of the patrol commander. Returning with the wounded to Jinotega, the patrol was ambushed twice by superior forces on 30 September. On both of the occasions the enemy was dispersed with severe losses.”

Third Navy Cross at Guadalcanal as Lieutenant Colonel; Citation:
“The Navy Cross is presented to Lewis B. Puller, Lieutenant Colonel, U.S. Marine Corps, for extraordinary heroism as Commanding Officer of the First Battalion, Seventh Marines, First Marine Division, during the action against enemy Japanese forces on Guadalcanal, Solomon Islands, on the night of 24 to 25 October 1942. While Lieutenant Colonel Puller's battalion was holding a mile-long front in a heavy downpour of rain, a Japanese force, superior in number, launched a vigorous assault against that position of the line which passed through a dense jungle. Courageously withstanding the enemy's desperate and determined attacks, Lieutenant Colonel Puller not only held his battalion to its position until reinforcements arrived three hours later, but also effectively commanded the augmented force until late in the afternoon of the next day. By his tireless devotion to duty and cool judgment under fire, he prevented a hostile penetration of our lines and was largely responsible for the successful defense of the sector assigned to his troops. His conduct throughout was in keeping with the highest traditions of the Navy of the United States.”

Fourth Navy Cross at Cape Gloucester as a Lieutenant Colonel; Citation:
“The Navy Cross is presented to Lewis B. Puller, Lieutenant Colonel, U.S. Marine Corps, for extraordinary heroism as Executive Officer of the Seventh Marines, First Marine Division, serving with the Sixth United States Army, in combat against enemy Japanese forces at Cape Gloucester, New Britain, from 26 December 1943 to 19 January 1944. Assigned temporary command of the Third Battalion, Seventh Marines, from 4 to 9 January, Lieutenant Colonel Puller quickly reorganized and advanced his unit, effecting the seizure of the objective without delay. Assuming additional duty in command of the Third Battalion, Fifth Marines, from 7 to 8 January, after the commanding officer and executive officer had been wounded, Lieutenant Colonel Puller unhesitatingly exposed himself to rifle, machine-gun and mortar fire from strongly entrenched Japanese positions to move from company to company in his front lines, reorganizing and maintaining a critical position along a fire-swept ridge. His forceful leadership and gallant fighting spirit under the most hazardous conditions were contributing factors in the defeat of the enemy during this campaign and in keeping with the highest traditions of the United States Naval Service.”

Fifth Navy Cross in Korea as a Colonel during the Chosin Reservoir action. Citation: 
“Fighting continuously in sub-zero weather against a vastly outnumbering hostile force, (the then) Colonel Puller drove off repeated and fanatical enemy attacks upon his Regimental defense sector and supply points. Although the area was frequently covered by grazing machine gun fire and intense artillery and mortar fire, he coolly moved among his troops to insure their correct tactical employment, reinforced the lines as the situation demanded and successfully defended his perimeter, keeping open the main supply routes for the movement of the Division. 
“During the attack from Koto-ri to Hungman, he expertly utilized his Regiment as the Division rear guard, repelling two fierce enemy assaults which severely threatened the security of the unit, and personally supervised the care and prompt evacuation of all casualties.
“By his unflagging determination, he served to inspire his men to heroic efforts in defense of their positions and assured the safety of much valuable equipment which would otherwise have been lost to the enemy. His skilled leadership, superb courage and valiant devotion to duty in the face of overwhelming odds reflect the highest credit upon Colonel Puller and the United States Naval Service.”

Puller was also awarded the Army’s Distinguished Service Cross; Citation: 
“The Distinguished Service Cross is awarded to Colonel Lewis B. Puller, United States Marine Corps, for extraordinary heroism in military operation against an armed enemy. Colonel Lewis B. Puller, United States Marine Corps, Commanding Officer, 1st Regiment, 1st Marine Division, distinguished himself by extraordinary heroism in connection with military operations against an armed enemy during the period 29 November to 4 December 1950. His actions contributed materially to the breakthrough of the 1st Marine Regiment in the Chosin Reservoir area and are in keeping with the highest traditions of the military service.” 

A list of all of Puller’s awards and campaign ribbons:
Navy Cross with Gold Stars in lieu of four additional awards; the Army Distinguished Service Cross; the Army Silver Star Medal; the Legion of Merit with Combat "V" and Gold Star in lieu of a second award; the Bronze Star Medal with Combat "V;" the Air Medal with Gold Stars in lieu of second and third awards; and the Purple Heart Medal. His other medals and decorations include the Presidential Unit Citation Ribbon with four bronze stars; the Marine Corps Good Conduct Medal with one bronze star; the World War I Victory Medal with West Indies clasp; the Haitian Campaign Medal; the Second Nicaraguan Campaign Medal; the Marine Corps Expeditionary Medal with one bronze star; the China Service Medal; the American Defense Service Medal with Base clasp; the American Area Campaign Medal; the Asiatic-Pacific Area Campaign Medal with four bronze stars; the World War II Victory Medal; the National Defense Service Medal; the Korean Service Medal with one silver star in lieu of five bronze stars; the United Nations Service Medal; the Haitian Medaille Militaire; the Nicaraguan Presidential Medal of Merit with Diploma; the Nicaraguan Cross of Valor with Diploma; the Republic of Korea's Ulchi Medal with Gold Star; and the Korean Presidential Unit Citation with Oak Leaf Cluster.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 3, 2006)

I saw a special on Chesty Puller quite some time ago. One helluva man. *Five* Navy Crosses *and* a DSC! Geez!


----------



## elmilitaro (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow!!


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 4, 2006)

I think we can summarize it this way.

The minority soldiers, airmen and sailors fought two enemies. One was the axis forces, but also prejudiced officers at all levels of command who denied them their credit when it was due. 

Its too late to go back and start changing the facts and reawarding medals as the surrounding circumstances have been lost to the fog of time and fading memories.

However, I do commend those minority units for fighting for what was right and for demonstrating in no uncertein terms that they were fully Americans and society could no longer deny them their rights.


----------

